# Comps Pics



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Took some pics of my comps tonight. Here's a few that I liked


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW!!! Those pics are AWESOME!! What kind of camera??

Nice fish!! Have hey bred?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you 

My camera is an advanced compact, Olympus SP350, 8.1 megapixels.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

beachtan said:


> ...Have hey bred?


Sorry, I missed your question. I have some eggs in a shell right now 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=203959


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice shots!

For the Calvus/Comp comparison - my little Yellow Calvus herd taken with my new Nikon D90 .


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

goofboy, love the pics!!! I like your clavus and your kipili. More pics please 

Here's my current favorite pic of my comps. I think this guy is the father of the current spawn...


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> goofboy, love the pics!!! I like your clavus and your kipili. More pics please


The Julies are J. ornatus to go with my multies a little better.

Took a few more pictures - Hope you enjoy...

Right half of the tank...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice pics - thank you for posting them.

I see you have several cyps holding - congrats. I can't keep cyps alive. I had 22 wc cyps just like yours and I am down to four (makes me sad seeing yours and how nice they look and that I can't keep them). I do not know why in the world they won't do good in my tank. I had some fry that were doing well and I put them in the main tank and now they are dying off. This is over the course of a year. They would get the sunkin belly and croak. A few got a fungus which I treated and managed to keep four alive. One of them got it back and I have t cull her today. I give up on cyps. They rest of the fish in that tank really well (orange fin comps and brevis) - it's just the cyps. What do you feed yours?

J. ornatus - are they the smaller version of reganni kipili? I think so. I really like them. I like your black substrate.

Here is a couple pics of what my cyps looked like when I first go them


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of my brevis. I've got five of them and have two pairs...




























Is it possible that the brevis stress out the cyps and the cyps get sick?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

BTW: Yellow calvus are one of my favorite altolamps.

Just thought of a little trick I figured out when photographing altolamps,... for some reason, their sparkles glow much more in pics when the fish is at a slight angle to the camera.

Yellows are beautiful - congrats!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

These pics are amazing.. Thanks for posting them guys


----------



## JackyLiu (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW, you guys have wonderful collections. :drooling:


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice pictures.

razzo, I had Brevis with my Cyps and ha no problem. They are sensitive to temp changes and I've killed a few during water changes. If you miss a WC don't make up for it with a big change. I try to change about 25% every 10 days if I miss a change I will do two 10% changes a few days apart.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are wonderful pictures Razzo and Goofboy!!!! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pics. Would love to see more, especially full tanks shots.

That is the biggest thing missing, bio-type tang community full tank pics. The more I see the more it helps more as I finalize the plans for my 135g community.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hurriken said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> razzo, I had Brevis with my Cyps and ha no problem. They are sensitive to temp changes and I've killed a few during water changes. If you miss a WC don't make up for it with a big change. I try to change about 25% every 10 days if I miss a change I will do two 10% changes a few days apart.


Hurriken,

You just may have helped solve part of my problem. I usually do 30 to 40% water changes and I usually drop the water temp too (becuase my frontosa in my other tank love it when I do that). I think I recall having problems after water changes too. Thank you for the reply!

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TangSteve said:


> Great pics. Would love to see more, especially full tanks shots.
> 
> That is the biggest thing missing, bio-type tang community full tank pics. The more I see the more it helps more as I finalize the plans for my 135g community.


Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Steve, I did a little aquascape changing today and performed some major maintenance/cleaning today. Once the dust settles, I will take some full tank shots and add them to this post.

Side note: one of my brevis bit me while I was digging around near the shells :lol: I just love their feisty personbalities.


----------



## HenrikG (Jun 8, 2009)

here are some pics. of my comps red fin kigoma


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

HenrikG said:


> here are some pics. of my comps red fin kigoma


They look great! How big are they?

I like how this thread is growing, people posting pics of their comps. Altolamps are one of my favorite cichlids and I really enjoy seeing others pictures.


----------



## HenrikG (Jun 8, 2009)

He is about 9cm and the female i 5,5 cm i think. I have had them for a year now. It's hard to take good pictures of them, they are quite camera shy.. but it has gotten better after i got my cyps.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome pics. Henrik, I love the head-on shot showing just how skinny these guys are. Now where are the full-tank tang community shots?


----------

